# Touareg as tow vehicle



## mlaur (Dec 13, 2012)

I am debating purchasing a newer Touareg TDI. I currently have a 2008 GMC Denali with the 6.2L V8 and AWD. The Denali is pretty good for towing around my boat but not as good as I had hoped for that big V8. I have a 1963 Correct Craft that is 20 feet long and about 5500lbs when sitting on the tandem axle trailer. Does anyone have any experience towing similar weight with a TDI Touareg? The trailer has surge brakes so I am not worried about that. The torque figures between the two engines are very similar (both right around 400) but the TDI has about 150 less hp. I know for towing torque is what really matters. Does the Touareg tend to squat with tongue weight? The Denali has auto-ride height which is really nice for heavy trailers. All in all I am ready to upgrade from 16 mpg on the highway to the impressive high 20s from the TDI. I really appreciate any insight.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

There have been countless threads on this topic. Bottom line... if you're towing something about 25-feet or shorter.... the Touareg is a great tow vehicle.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

^^^ x2


Though, with European cars, forget the American approach "more tongue weigth is better" and depending the Touareg year (here in US, up to 2010 models had air suspension as option. 2011 and on air is not imported to US) you may have to pay attention more or less to tongue weight.

If your trailer axles are all the way back of the trailer bed/box then you need to find a way to distribute the load evenly to control the tongue load. If you happen to have trailer with axles on relatively middle of bed/box then the weight balancing is much easier.


----------



## Sf_Kilo (Jan 31, 2012)

Moved my dad's Maxum 2600SE cabin cruiser less than a month after I picked up my 12' TDi, 15 miles from the dock to the barn, well over 8k pounds with fuel and trailer... Since its a tandem axle trailer and is set for 300lbs of tongue weight there was some noticeable sag in the rear, not nearly as bad as you see on many other vehicles going down the road with trailers... Granted this is a twice a year endeavor but the treg handled it way better than my fathers F150 Raptor did... 

*Edit: Just checked w/trailer, gear, fuel w/extended tanks full and water tanks full the boat sits at 8160 lbs and 366lb tongue (had to find the scale sheet)...
*
This was not done on the highway at all though, highest speed was 45mph and stopping without a brake controller was a planned process to limit wear on the vehicle but it would have brought it to a halt hastily if needed (trailer has surge brakes + electric hydraulic with a lockout)... I have since added a brake controller, just didn't have it when I did the boat...

I typically tow an enclosed tandem axle trailer which is about 6k fully loaded... I have it set at 230lb tongue weight and with the brake controller and electric brakes it's a breeze...
It works great on the 200mi trek and turns heads seeing a VW towing a 20ft enclosed car hauler 

Keep in mind though this is not a "Tow" vehicle at heart, while it does pretty well and will get 23mpg with 6k on its tail there is no replacement for a F350 if you are hauling 6k on a regular basis... I still miss having the added grunt and piece of mind in a proper truck with a load that large...
I only tow the car hauler 4-5 times a year so its not a huge compromise to save sooooo much fuel in between trips over the thirsty diesel of the F350...


----------



## mlaur (Dec 13, 2012)

I really appreciate the input. It seems like overall the Touareg is very similar in capabilities to the Denali as long as I watch the tongue weight. I am really impressed to hear that you got 23 mpg towing that big of a trailer, my truck averaged just under 10 towing my boat up from Florida. Thanks for all the input!


----------



## 2areg2 (Dec 20, 2012)

I tow a 7,500 pound Passport Ultra Light, 30 feet with my 08 with air suspension. As long as you're under 7,600 pounds and 760 pound tongue weight you should be fine. You will need an electric brake controller and I would suggest, despite what VW states a WDH. Air suspension does nothing to the basic physics of fulcrum and weight distribution.

2areg2


----------



## Ndogg a4 (Dec 5, 2002)

Can't say nothing about towing 5,000 lbs but I traded my 08 Sierra Denali few months back for my touraeg tdi and I just towed 3snowmobiles I'm guessing over 2klbs no prob..couldn't tell difference between my old truck and touareg...loved my Denali but was a no brainier in what I'm saving in fuel and the touareg is soooo much nicer!!


----------



## Pman911 (Jul 3, 2012)

Check out this page, it is pretty interesting.
_Moderated for content_


----------



## Wild Colonial (Mar 27, 2004)

"Keep in mind though this is not a "Tow" vehicle at heart, while it does pretty well and will get 23mpg with 6k on its tail"

WOW 

That is unbelievable. Seriously that is unbelievable.

I towed my 24' McKee Craft from Cape May, NJ to CT this Spring with my 2012 TDI and going 55-60mph I averaged around 15 mpg (probably 6,000-6,500 max as the tanks had just been drained) And mind you I was THRILLED after trading my 5.7L Sequoia. Great tow vehicle, agree with all the comments on tongue weight and you need to get the VW tow hitch - it is much shorter than the std one you would buy at Home Depot or Lowes - it does help.

Lots and lots of looks from people as the little engine that could got the job done at 15 mpg.


----------



## joyridevr6 (Nov 13, 2013)

I tow a 7 x 18 toy hauler loaded with a 125 Zuma, Yamaha R6 and a 8000 Kw generator plus all of the tools and parts associated with racing on a regular basis during the summer. My trailer is nearly identical to this one. The Touareg tows as well if not better than the 2010 Tundra Platinum it replaces. For reference that load is probably in the neighborhood of 5000 lbs


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

Great info in this thread, I want an SUV that gets good mpg and will also be able to tow. I have been looking at the 6 cyl TDI's. I would only be towing a Polaris RZR 900 side by side, so it is not that heavy. 

Bill


----------



## ratbaggg (Jan 24, 2012)

I tow a 28 foot sailboat that weighs 5900 Lb with trailer, sometimes a little more. It tows like it isn't there. I used to tow it with a suburban and the Touareg is superior in every aspect, particularly the brakes. Sometimes you forget your towing because its so well mannered. Go for it you won't be disappointed!


----------

